# lawn mower blennie



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

anybody know anything about an Hawiian Lawn mower blennie. Any dif. from regular bennie? does it eat the same? I know it looks dif. I just bought one today to help with the alge in the 90 tank the finished its cycle.
Hope it will do as good as the regular one.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never specifically seen one called a Hawaiian lawn mower but then again half your "common" named fish have "special" names. I'm wondering if your LFS juices the names to sound more exciting, don't worry it happens all the time. I can tell you that their is a lot of mimicry in the algae blennie tree. There are a couple that are terrific algae eaters, and then there are a few that eat corals but confuse everyone enough to look like the harmless ones. Keep an eye on it for a few eeks. If any of your corals show signs of stress, plan to remove it. I've got one and it does a great job of helping keep the glass clean. I want to point out to others that they are not the catch all answer if your tank is suffering from an algae or hair algae problem. They prefer to eat only the newest and thinnest crop of algae, IE: from the glass. They completely ignore large patches of existing algae, as do many of the so called algae eaters IE: tangs. So if your tank is already having a trouble with algae they won't help. Only super low nutrients and the cleanest of water wil help starve off the algae. Then a lawnmower will help prevent it's return.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well thanks for the info. I have a regular lawn mover blennie in my coral tank this one I put in a FO tank. So I will not know if it eats corals or not. I will try and get a pic of it. It looks like the same familly but def. a different fish.

Roger


----------

